# International Marine Radio Company



## radioman1969

This was one of the best companies I was ever employed by, certainly big change from Marconi as far as 'personal touch' went.

I was with them from Sept 1970 to April 1974 - first ship 'Texaco Ghent' and last ship 'Orduna'; virtually all ships I was one were virtually new and equipped with ST1400 (1500W ssb Tx) - big change from Oceanspans/Reliance Tx's.

Any more IMR R/O's out there ? Must be a few still kicking.

Any ideas when George Todd 'crossed the bar' ? He was one of the best.


----------



## Robert M Hughes

Hello,
Altho a Siemens R/O I had the pleasure of working with IMR equipment on the 'Stanvac South Africa' a new build at Mitsubishi Nagasaki - I was there for 3 months while the gear was being installed (the first build 'Stanvac Japan' had an engine explosion on her maiden voyage at Singapore - hence the caution).
The Japanese wouldn't release the technical handbooks until the day of maiden voyage departure and then they were photocopies!
Great equipment - lots of power!!

Best wishes,

BOB


----------



## harry pennington

radioman1969 said:


> This was one of the best companies I was ever employed by, certainly big change from Marconi as far as 'personal touch' went.
> 
> I was with them from Sept 1970 to April 1974 - first ship 'Texaco Ghent' and last ship 'Orduna'; virtually all ships I was one were virtually new and equipped with ST1400 (1500W ssb Tx) - big change from Oceanspans/Reliance Tx's.
> 
> Any more IMR R/O's out there ? Must be a few still kicking.
> 
> Any ideas when George Todd 'crossed the bar' ? He was one of the best.


I was with IMRC 1958-62 having had 3 years with Marconi with very little leave between trips. The 7 trips down to BA on Blue Star 7 Weeks, gave me 2 weeks leave which was good news as by then i had something to come home for. The only trouble was the main TX, a lot of background noise from the motor/alternator situated beneath the TX, so much so on HF i had to powerdown between transmitting so i could hear GKA and others. Still enjoyed the time with them. Harry


----------



## m0vvt

Hi. I'm ex IMRC. Went to sea with Siemens Bros/AEI/Marconi. Same company changing names. Couldn't stomach Marconi so moved to GKL/GNF for a year. Then back to sea with IMRC in 1966 and went through all the changes of name till finally being made redundant after 27 years. Final 19 years was with the Geest Line. Was second to last R/O to leave. From there it was back to college to get my brains blown out and come back to sea as a Mate. Still at sea but now as a Mate/S.D.P.O. in the offshore industry. There is a IMR/STC association going. If you like will let you have details when I get home. Malcolm


----------



## Hugh Slavin

Me also- ex IMR that is! Must have been about 1967 for a few years, I had a great time, usual stint - Orepton (MD??)to learn - Carinthia (GVDQ) to build up experience, (what a life, loved every minute, not always following company policy I don't think), the Volnay as a brand newie. However, the money freelancing was too much of a temptation, and I think back at how lucky we mere boys were at being able to make a telephone call or two, and back came the telegram "join such and such" on double or more the money. 
George was looking after us then, I thought he was a good guy. Also a ladies man, dontcha know!? He absolutely charmed my mum on the fone when he was lining up some old crock of a ship, she thought I would be joining the QE2. (Not really, the old crock that is, but she knew her boy would be in safe hands). Courses were good, ships were good, and when I talked to the guys in MIMCO and heard stories of the callsigns at the depots I knew I had made the right choice. So raise your glasses to George Todd all you freshers!! 73's - Hugh


----------



## Quiney

I was with IMRC for my 13 years at sea, 1974-1987.
Great company to work for, never had any problems with them.
Good gear (apart from the odd old ship that they had inherited)
I'm also in touch with Don MacRae, who worked with them for many years, right through to the end.


----------



## niggle

I spent my whole sea career with IMRC from 1976 to 1987, good company, Dave Wardley was the manager at Croydon and also when they moved to Commonside East at Mitcham.


----------



## andysk

*Assembled multitude !*

I just added a scan of the pic taken of some of the HQ staff (inc Dave Wardley) not long after the move from Peall Road, Croydon, to Commonside East, Mitcham, sometime in late 1978 or more likely early/mid 1979.

If you recopgnise any names, please add them.

The pic is here : http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=317897&nocache=1


----------



## Erimus

Round about 1960 ish....some of the Houlder Bros. small ore carriers had their IMRC equipment removed...I was on Ayresome Wharf on the Tees when the engineer asked if anyone wanted a marine radio.
So we became the owners of an IMR72 which I carted all over the UK when I moved ports........I later gave it to a neighbour whose son was going to sea with Marconi!

geoff


----------



## landoburns

I'm ex-GTZR.. 

After getting my 1st Class PMG from the Watt in Greenock, I joined IMR in 1960. First trip was 3rd R/O on the Cunarder RMS Media/GSWR on the Liverpool to New York run. After 4 months I joined a one man band, mv Lancastrian Prince/GHBC on the Medi run. Then I was sent tramping on the Geordie mv Essex Trader/MYFT for a year. My last ship with IMR was Blue Star's ss Brasil Star/GTLF with 75 pax. The R/O's cabin was a sweat box with no ports about 5 decks below the radio room. I hated it  I remember the main transmitter on there had a great clunking keying relay which had a delay when you pressed the key, very disconcerting! I had bought a Vibroplex bug key in New York on my first ship and found I could not use it on the Brasil Star due to that damn relay - it just would not follow on "dots"! 

I left IMR in 1963 on wages of 32 quid a month to go freelance. My first foreign ship was under Norwegian flag, m/t Jagala/LACY and my wages shot up to 112 a month. I remember I went to the Norwegian Shipping Office in Liverpool and was given a choice of 3 ships - it was almost summer and all the Norwegian R/O's wanted to be home at that time of year! The gear on the Jagala was amazing too with a high power transmitter so no problem to work LGB from anywhere in the world. I never went back to British ships after that.

One other thing I recall, when I gave my notice to IMR I got a letter from the ROU telling me about the desperate employment situation and asking me to reconsider. When I told them my mind was made up I got another letter from them a few days later offering to find me employment on foreign flag ships! I used them later on and they always came up with something pretty fast - usually Greek owned liberty ships and other rust buckets at that period - but what a time we had on them. A month in port was a quick turnaround (Pint)


----------



## harry pennington

Hi, You must have joined Brasil Star after me. The R/O cabin was below decks but did have a port hole. Must have changed along the way. Cheers, Harry


----------



## holland25

Hi, Landoburns,interesting that you were on the Media for your first trip,I was on the Parthia GSWQ in 1956 as 3rd RO,but I was working for Marconi. I thought it a very pleasant introduction to seafaring.


----------



## Varley

I thought crew accommodation regulations on a Gxxx vessel guaranteed natural light. Passengers could be carried any way one liked. Perhaps I am showing my youth.


----------



## Clive123

radioman1969 said:


> This was one of the best companies I was ever employed by, certainly big change from Marconi as far as 'personal touch' went.
> 
> I was with them from Sept 1970 to April 1974 - first ship 'Texaco Ghent' and last ship 'Orduna'; virtually all ships I was one were virtually new and equipped with ST1400 (1500W ssb Tx) - big change from Oceanspans/Reliance Tx's.
> 
> Any more IMR R/O's out there ? Must be a few still kicking.
> 
> Any ideas when George Todd 'crossed the bar' ? He was one of the best.


Hello, 
I joined IMR in March 1967. Most of the staff at Riversdale Tech were ex-IMR so there was a pretty good pipeline into the Liverpool office. 
I went through 3 CR/Os during my 6 month training and when I was ready to get my own ship, was transferred to the original QE in Southampton. 
Rather than take a transfer to a freighter on a Pacific run in 1968 I jumped ship to Cunard Brock and joined the Franconia in NY on the weekly Bermuda run. Transferred to the new QE2 in John Brown's Greenock yard and stayed with her until I came ashore after marrying a NY gal that I met on the Franconia. 

Can't speak for the competition but both IMR and Cunard Brock were good places to work.

** History
GHPB/Booker Venture IMR 1967
GBSS/QE IMR 1967 to 1968
GTKX/Franconia 1968
Brock freighter on a 'repositioning' trip back from NYC to the UK name/callsign forgotten.
GBTT/QE2 1968 to 1971

Clive Russell now VE4AAK


----------



## Bob Murdoch

Hi Landoburns
Got my tickets at Jimmy Watts in 1958, Joined Marconi and started on £32.00 per month. Think you have had a slight memory twitch with your leaving salary om (dont we all nowadays?)
cheers Bob


----------



## M29

Clive123 said:


> Hello,
> I joined IMR in March 1967. Most of the staff at Riversdale Tech were ex-IMR so there was a pretty good pipeline into the Liverpool office.
> I went through 3 CR/Os during my 6 month training and when I was ready to get my own ship, was transferred to the original QE in Southampton.
> Rather than take a transfer to a freighter on a Pacific run in 1968 I jumped ship to Cunard Brock and joined the Franconia in NY on the weekly Bermuda run. Transferred to the new QE2 in John Brown's Greenock yard and stayed with her until I came ashore after marrying a NY gal that I met on the Franconia.
> 
> Can't speak for the competition but both IMR and Cunard Brock were good places to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ** History
> GHPB/Booker Venture IMR 1967
> GBSS/QE IMR 1967 to 1968
> GTKX/Franconia 1968
> Brock freighter on a 'repositioning' trip back from NYC to the UK name/callsign forgotten.
> GBTT/QE2 1968 to 1971
> 
> Clive Russell now VE4AAK


Clive, do you remember me at Riversdale? We must have studied to gether under that excellent man Mr Bruce (ex IMR). You may also have come across a more recent colleague of mine, Colin Huchison, who also sailed as R/O on the "Queens" around the same time as yourself.

Best Wishes

Alan Melia


----------



## Clive123

*IMRC/RTC memories*



M29 said:


> Clive, do you remember me at Riversdale? We must have studied to gether under that excellent man Mr Bruce (ex IMR). You may also have come across a more recent colleague of mine, Colin Huchison, who also sailed as R/O on the "Queens" around the same time as yourself.
> 
> Best Wishes
> 
> Alan Melia


Sure do Alan. In fact I saw a couple of your posts and tried to email you a week or so ago. I guess you never received it. Mr Bruce was an excellent prof and as you say, likely the reason I chose IMR. He probably was sending references to the Liverpool office, unsolicited or otherwise. I also tried to contact Brian Neary (Neary's theories) but didn't hear back from him. Sorry to hear about STJ/G3UMZ now a SK. Lost track of everyone else including the other Crewe-ite, Dave Hurst who did one trip then got a job with one of the early computer makers. Can remember Mssrs Wilks,Parker,Teasdale!!!, Old Jimmy Halton with his magnetron magnet (Pi 'pon 2), the ex-RAF guy?? forget his name for the moment and the very nice Mr Brown.
Any of the others from RTC hiding on this site that you're aware of?
Colin Huchison doesn't ring a bell. was he IMR or Cunard Brock because I only did about 6 months on GBSS before switching to Cunard direct employ. (Had a little misunderstanding with someone on the QE which may have precipitated me getting moved) Funny how things work out as otherwise I wouldn't have met my then future wife when she booked a cruise on the Franconia.
Nice hearing from you so shoot me an email if you'd like to catch up some more.
73, Clive


----------



## M29

Clive, nice to hear from you.
Did get your e-mail but managed to loose it.
There are a number of threads on here for radio colleges and "lecturers we knew" so you can catch up with some of the old boys. Was the raf guy Mr Bonner? he could wiggle his ears!
Richard Walton did one trip and then joined the Marconi Depot in Liverpool. I joined Bibby's for several years before coming ashore to Lecture in Bristol. Yes there are a number of Riversdale old boys on here and with their collective memory, its possible to piece together quite a picture of who went where etc.

Best wishes
Alan


----------



## Clive123

*Who was that guy?*



M29 said:


> Clive, nice to hear from you.
> Did get your e-mail but managed to loose it.
> There are a number of threads on here for radio colleges and "lecturers we knew" so you can catch up with some of the old boys. Was the raf guy Mr Bonner? he could wiggle his ears!
> Richard Walton did one trip and then joined the Marconi Depot in Liverpool. I joined Bibby's for several years before coming ashore to Lecture in Bristol. Yes there are a number of Riversdale old boys on here and with their collective memory, its possible to piece together quite a picture of who went where etc.
> 
> Best wishes
> Alan


Yes. it's nice to get in touch again. Forgot about Mr. Bonner but the guy I'm thinking of was the deputy head of the department. Skinny, fair hair and talked out of the side of his mouth. Ring any bells? There was also the red headed ex-IMR/Cunarder who had the artificial leg. Can't remember his name either. Guess I need a new set of nv-ram.

Take care and enjoy the summer.


----------



## M29

Clive
I think you are refering to Mr Grithiths (spelling?), talked out the corner of mouth, humerous tales of RAF, could talk his way through the action of the Q29 autoalarm in real time, amazing.
The guy with the false leg took a dislike to me for some reason but we only had him for morse. Mr Teasdale, "you can solder a cats a**e to a brick wall so long as both surfaces are clean" also Mr Parker who sounded London but I believe was from Southampton way. Mr Brown was head of department. Mr Andrews was it? who ran radar.
Some great guys, I really enjoyed college although it was hard work.

Best Wishes

Alan


----------



## GBXZ

I remember Mr Griffiths, as you say ex RAF, he passed his driving test at a "mature" age and purchased a Triumph Herald. He used to go cruising along the front at Rhyl, forget the time and oversleep when he got back. Well that was his story. 
Mr Teesdale was a slightly wild eyed teacher, great for morse and equipment. We spend hours with him when the Torrey Canyon distress was in progress.
A great college.

Regards
Richard Walsh


----------



## Clive123

GBXZ said:


> I remember Mr Griffiths, as you say ex RAF, he passed his driving test at a "mature" age and purchased a Triumph Herald. He used to go cruising along the front at Rhyl, forget the time and oversleep when he got back. Well that was his story.
> Mr Teesdale was a slightly wild eyed teacher, great for morse and equipment. We spend hours with him when the Torrey Canyon distress was in progress.
> A great college.
> 
> Regards
> Richard Walsh


I might be wrong after all this time but seem to remember the tanker accident while I was on an early trip with IMR, heading away from the action in the Bay of Biscay. 
I remember Mr Teesdale's reaction to a Tech Elec classmate who tried to 'zero' a variac causing the release of its latent smoke. The previous week he'd covered valve voltmeters, hence the confusion. Apart from Mr Parker's circuit descriptions of "well just look at it, it's gotta work, it can't help itself", I remember him showing the heating effect of microwaves by waving his hand in front of a disconnected waveguide. Life was cheap in those days.

Clive


----------



## Clive123

*IMRC Radio Office*



radioman1969 said:


> This was one of the best companies I was ever employed by, certainly big change from Marconi as far as 'personal touch' went.
> 
> I was with them from Sept 1970 to April 1974 - first ship 'Texaco Ghent' and last ship 'Orduna'; virtually all ships I was one were virtually new and equipped with ST1400 (1500W ssb Tx) - big change from Oceanspans/Reliance Tx's.
> 
> Any more IMR R/O's out there ? Must be a few still kicking.
> 
> Any ideas when George Todd 'crossed the bar' ? He was one of the best.


I found some nice pictures of the radio room on GHPB which happened to be my first ship after graduating with my PMG & MOT tickets. They are to be found in the gallery on the Bookerline site posted by Don Macrae and here's the link to one of them. 

http://www.bookerline.com/Gallery Files/Crew/Don Macrae tuning the ships main receiver.htm


----------



## keithsparks

From 59 until coming ashore in 82 I sailed a little with Marconi and Redifon but mostly freelance both Brit and foreign I didnt have many problems and made the most of what equipment and spares were aboard I always made sure though that everyone aboard knew I was answerable to one man only the Captain and didnt take any crap from anyone else who thought they could pull rank on me,thats why I dont think I could have worked ashore in a coast station with management looking over my shoulder which seems to be the case reading some of the coast station R/Os threads


----------



## George McCaffery

*Sparks*

I joined Marconi in 1969 later worked for IMRC eventually joining the IMR Newcastle as Radio Engineer must have been about 1977.


----------



## Peter Eccleson

radioman1969 said:


> This was one of the best companies I was ever employed by, certainly big change from Marconi as far as 'personal touch' went.
> 
> I was with them from Sept 1970 to April 1974 - first ship 'Texaco Ghent' and last ship 'Orduna'; virtually all ships I was one were virtually new and equipped with ST1400 (1500W ssb Tx) - big change from Oceanspans/Reliance Tx's.
> 
> Any more IMR R/O's out there ? Must be a few still kicking.
> 
> Any ideas when George Todd 'crossed the bar' ? He was one of the best.


Hi
I was with IMRC from 1971 - 73 then joined Cunard. Sailed on Texaco Ghent and stood by the building of Orduna and sailed maiden voyage. Helped out on radio station installation at Cammell Lairds with the IMRC Liverpool depot guys who were well stretched at that time ( must have been to solicit my help!!!)
Remember George Todd with affection. Like you and so many others say, he was a gent.


----------



## andysk

George McCaffery said:


> I joined Marconi in 1969 later worked for IMRC eventually joining the IMR Newcastle as Radio Engineer must have been about 1977.


I recognise that name, how long were you there for George ? Was that with Archie Couser and Dave Pollitt ? I joined IMRC at Peall Road in late 1978 working for John Ellis ....


----------



## George McCaffery

Hi Andy, I was at the Newcastle depot for 3 or 4 years initially with Archie then with Dave. It was a good time as all three rivers were busy. I know the name John Ellis but cannot place him.


----------



## andysk

George McCaffery said:


> Hi Andy, I was at the Newcastle depot for 3 or 4 years initially with Archie then with Dave. It was a good time as all three rivers were busy. I know the name John Ellis but cannot place him.


Hi George ...

John was the Installation Planner, he and I did the layouts, aerial rigs etc and got all the installation drawings, physical and wiring, out to the depots and shipyards.

I came up with John Scott (the then IMRC Service Manager) to sail on Tenchbank for trials, out of the Wear back into the Tyne, in late 1979, but I can't remember who came from the depot. All 3 rivers have changed a bit since then.

See : http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/322948/title/badagry-palm/cat/all

Good to hear from you, I wonder where Dave is these days, or any of the other depot engineers ?

Cheers

Andy


----------



## George McCaffery

Hi Andy, I think i had moved on by then, it must have been Dave who seen to the Tenchbank. I remember the name John Ellis and do remember John Scott. I enjoyed most of my time with IMRC but it came to an end one night about 8 at night when i was stuck up a samson post on a Nigerian ship trying to sort out his aerials and it started to snow. Its times like that you wonder what you are doing. I don't know where any of the lads are now i used to keep in touch with Tony Johnson but lost contact. I was also in touch with Ian Urquart and Steve Teare but just heard this year through the ROA that Steve had died. I am enjoying the SN site but am just getting to understand it and have traced a couple of lads i sailed with but Dick Ware only seems to have posted once and i sent a PM to him bu nothing back yet. It is good to hear from you Andy hopefully we may hear from some others from IMRC. Best regards George


----------



## andysk

Hi George ...

I definitely understand when and why your disillusionment set in !

I too was saddened to hear from the Fort Perch Rock museum guys of Steve Teare, a realy nice helpful guy. I did hear from Mike Jeffery about a year ago that Tony had been involved in an accident on board a ships somewhere a few years back, which has apparently left him in quite a bad way and unable to work, which sounded pretty nasty; I too have been trying to track him down, but without success.

Come on all you ex IMRC guys out there, there must be more than us few on this thread still about !

Cheers

Andy


----------



## chadburn

George McCaffery said:


> Hi Andy, I think i had moved on by then, it must have been Dave who seen to the Tenchbank. I remember the name John Ellis and do remember John Scott. I enjoyed most of my time with IMRC but it came to an end one night about 8 at night when i was stuck up a samson post on a Nigerian ship trying to sort out his aerials and it started to snow. Its times like that you wonder what you are doing. I don't know where any of the lads are now i used to keep in touch with Tony Johnson but lost contact. I was also in touch with Ian Urquart and Steve Teare but just heard this year through the ROA that Steve had died. I am enjoying the SN site but am just getting to understand it and have traced a couple of lads i sailed with but Dick Ware only seems to have posted once and i sent a PM to him bu nothing back yet. It is good to hear from you Andy hopefully we may hear from some others from IMRC. Best regards George


Any idea where John Ellis was from pse?


----------



## johnball59

Hi 
I was a sparks from 1971 to 1991 firstly with the Marconi then went foreign flag (the lure of the money LOL) the latter part of my career. Luckily only did a few trips with the Ocean span 4 and 7, then crusaders (1000W) Comanders (400W) and the mighty Conqueror (1800 W but could be crancked up to 2000) never failed with that mighty beast. Progressed from 4000 word stores telegrams to telex which I thought was magic then latterly sattelite telex made the job so much easier. I changed rolls though did the Electronics cert and became firstly and ERO (Electronic Radio Officer) then an ETO (Electro technical Officer) with BP tankers working for Wallem ship management. i did no watchkeeping had a system that listened to 500 KC via the Auto alarm then had a recording system for SOS and was a day worker LOL Saturday afternoon off magic with the engineers and Lecky Thoroughly enjoyed my time at sea, now semi retired working for the Citizens advice bureau after doing House bashing electrical work and a myriad of other jobs


----------



## Peter Eccleson

George McCaffery said:


> Hi Andy, I think i had moved on by then, it must have been Dave who seen to the Tenchbank. I remember the name John Ellis and do remember John Scott. I enjoyed most of my time with IMRC but it came to an end one night about 8 at night when i was stuck up a samson post on a Nigerian ship trying to sort out his aerials and it started to snow. Its times like that you wonder what you are doing. I don't know where any of the lads are now i used to keep in touch with Tony Johnson but lost contact. I was also in touch with Ian Urquart and Steve Teare but just heard this year through the ROA that Steve had died. I am enjoying the SN site but am just getting to understand it and have traced a couple of lads i sailed with but Dick Ware only seems to have posted once and i sent a PM to him bu nothing back yet. It is good to hear from you Andy hopefully we may hear from some others from IMRC. Best regards George


Hi George - the memories come flooding back! Worked with Ian Urquart and Steve Teare in Liverpool in 1970's. Steve was a real gent and a bit f a comedian. Sd to hear of his passing.


----------



## George McCaffery

Hi Peter, Yes Steve and Ian were a great team and worked together selling ship board equipment after the demise of IMR. I spotted Steve's obituary in the ROA magazine a few months back.


----------



## Stephen James

*IMRC - Fastest Interview ever*

I joined IMRC straight from finishing at Lowestoft College. In early '74 I went down by train and tube and I think bus to get to the offices. They were just moving or had just moved in to new offices... as I was walking up the stairs (3rd floor?) Dave Wardley met me on the way down. "You have your ticket and radar..?? Right.! you're in.. Let's get a beer and some lunch..." Never went further into the office in the 6+ years I worked for IMRC... (Jester)

Joined the Booker Venture in Govan dry-dock with Don Macrae, couldn't have asked for a better start..!!

Went through Stephensons, BP coasters, the RRS Shackleton, Denholms, several Blue Star freezer boats, a couple of scrap runs to Korea with boats from Australia (300w main tx !!) and after several other Denholms and PSNC trips finished on the ACT 7. 
Containers from Liverpool to Sydney and then straight back, with 1 night ashore was the final straw...!!

Dave was an excellent manager, he said he'd even tried to book me on Concorde to get me to vessel after I'd agreed to a very short leave to bail him out.. (LOL).... Good times...




radioman1969 said:


> This was one of the best companies I was ever employed by, certainly big change from Marconi as far as 'personal touch' went.
> 
> I was with them from Sept 1970 to April 1974 - first ship 'Texaco Ghent' and last ship 'Orduna'; virtually all ships I was one were virtually new and equipped with ST1400 (1500W ssb Tx) - big change from Oceanspans/Reliance Tx's.
> 
> Any more IMR R/O's out there ? Must be a few still kicking.
> 
> Any ideas when George Todd 'crossed the bar' ? He was one of the best.


----------



## andysk

chadburn said:


> Any idea where John Ellis was from pse?


I remember he sometimes referred to himself as an 'East Coast Chinaman' - not sure about the reference's origin, but I think he was a son of Leith.


----------



## andysk

George McCaffery said:


> Hi Peter, Yes Steve and Ian were a great team and worked together selling ship board equipment after the demise of IMR. I spotted Steve's obituary in the ROA magazine a few months back.


Hi George ....
I think Steve had quite a lot of contact with a chap on here known as 'Freddie the Frog' of the Forth Perch Rock museum in the Wirral. He may be able to tell you more.


----------



## chadburn

andysk said:


> I remember he sometimes referred to himself as an 'East Coast Chinaman' - not sure about the reference's origin, but I think he was a son of Leith.


Thanks for the reply(Thumb) I wonder if Scarborough comes under that definition bearing in mind the number from North of the Border that are in residence there.


----------



## andysk

chadburn said:


> Thanks for the reply(Thumb) I wonder if Scarborough comes under that definition bearing in mind the number from North of the Border that are in residence there.


Take cover from irate Yorkshiremen !


----------



## Garth

radioman1969 said:


> This was one of the best companies I was ever employed by, ...
> 
> Any more IMR R/O's out there ? Must be a few still kicking.
> 
> ...


I went from James Watt, Greenock, into NZSCo about 1968, was put under house arrest in Piraeus when the Colonels had their coup, then had an serious accident in Auckland about 71, was repatriated back to the UK, took about a year to recover then could not get employment due medical history. Finally found IMR in Croydon who were desparate for R/0s, and who took a chance on me. I started on the Houlder Brothers ships on the Norwegian/Murmansk run and also into the Med then graduated to ice-breakers under a Norwegian consortium (Denholm ship management), lived in the old Yugoslavia under contract while the new range of "Troll" vessels was under construction and took the Arctic Troll out on its maiden voyage. It broke down and was helpless out of helicopter range so stripped out a control board and replaced its functions with a couple of discrete transistors out of my sony HF radio which got it started. Later took another ship to Vancouver during the Christmas holidays under a Captain Dunipace who nobody wanted to sail with. It was painful but a great bunch of officers and this gained me brownie points so i got the choice of ships after that. I wanted to get back to NZ so selected and stayed with Blue Star Line and particularly loved the older Auckland Star which was a steam turbine because it was silent running and the deck Quoits around the upper wooden decks a great diversion! I had also been on a car carrier running from Belgium to Savannah which had a RB211 marine jet engine venting up the back wall of my cabin which blew my hearing and caused a lot of stress so the chance to sail a slow steam turbine of post war vintage was a treat! At some stage I saved a fog collision when a ship was broken down off the grand banks directly in the path of an unmanned Liberian "right of way" and i managed to fluke a power supply switch from the Decca Navigator to the radar. Blue Star were grateful and a couple of years later when they saw I wanted to pay off the Timaru Star in LA, took me on to Vancouver and paid all my costs to emigrate to NZ. At the same time IMR gave me an entire years salary as bonus. They were really good at looking after their staff. IMR for me were an amazing employer and I loved every minute of my time with them even when I got growled at for repairing a broken IMR54 with non-approved parts which put it outside type-approved status. At the time we had been running before 80-foot swells for two days in the NA with a cracked duct keel with ships sinking around us and our engineers drilling dirty big holes between compartments so other bilge pumps could get the water out. The growling was just too ironic to react to as we just all wanted to stay alive at the time and just made anything work. But these things are also the substance of the best memories. 
Cheers!


----------



## George McCaffery

Hi Andy, I have just made contact with both Dave Pollitt and Tony Johnson, both are up for some sort of IMR reunion. Best george


----------



## andysk

Hi George ...

Thanks for this, I had a PM from Dave the other day, very sad to hear about Tony's situation.

I'd be interested in a reunion, but where ? Probably most are scattered to the 4 winds by now !

All the best ....

Andy


----------



## endure

I never worked for IMR but sailed with IMR radio rooms with P&O Bulk. An ST1600 and a pair of Mackay Marine 3021As. Lovely!


----------



## George McCaffery

andysk said:


> Hi George ...
> 
> Thanks for this, I had a PM from Dave the other day, very sad to hear about Tony's situation.
> 
> I'd be interested in a reunion, but where ? Probably most are scattered to the 4 winds by now !
> 
> All the best ....
> 
> Andy


Hi Andy, I the UK somewhere nice and central. Best george


----------



## Troppo

endure said:


> I never worked for IMR but sailed with IMR radio rooms with P&O Bulk. An ST1600 and a pair of Mackay Marine 3021As. Lovely!



My first ship - a lovely P and O box boat - had 2 STR1600s and TWO digital readout Collins main rx'ers...

Talk about spoiled...


----------



## endure

Troppo said:


> My first ship - a lovely P and O box boat - had 2 STR1600s and TWO digital readout Collins main rx'ers...
> 
> Talk about spoiled...


That's just greedy! (Jester)


----------



## Troppo

It was all down hill from there....


----------



## Naytikos

Just curious, did the ST1600 use the same output bottles as the 1400, 4CX250B? Wondering if they did a complete re-design or just increased the anode voltage to get the extra 200W (nominal of course).


----------



## endure

Naytikos said:


> Just curious, did the ST1600 use the same output bottles as the 1400, 4CX250B? Wondering if they did a complete re-design or just increased the anode voltage to get the extra 200W (nominal of course).


Yes it used 4CX250Bs. Never sailed with a 1400 so couldn't tell you the differences.


----------



## Chris Jenkins

Was with IMR circa 1971 to 1973. Sailed on British Monarch, Naticina and Volnay. Enjoy my time with them. Moved on to Redifon & then Silver Line.

Good gear too.

Chris Jenkins


----------



## Graham P Powell

Very sorry to have to report that Bruce Geale ( ex IMRC) passed away on the 18th June following hospitalization. 
Funeral on 30th June at Sedgemoor Crematorium ( between Bridgwater and
Highbridge).
I know some of you sailed with Bruce who was a great character at GKA.
rgds
Graham Powell


----------



## bfraser47

*IMRC and Redifon*



Chris Jenkins said:


> Was with IMR circa 1971 to 1973. Sailed on British Monarch, Naticina and Volnay. Enjoy my time with them. Moved on to Redifon & then Silver Line.
> 
> Good gear too.
> 
> Chris Jenkins


Hi Chris
Brian Fraser here, I worked for Redifon from 74 to 78, my first shore side job after BlueFlu and various others. I was in the marine service department at Wandsworth responding to fault and service requests from Redifon R/O`s and Redifon equipped ships. We used an EB1500 tx (called it G342) as a stop gap between our old xtl tx, G341 and our first fully synthesised tx, the RMT1500.
Coincidentally, one of the guys I worked was a Jenkins... John. We all worked a real gentleman called Mike Kitson.


----------



## Chris Jenkins

bfraser47 said:


> Hi Chris
> Brian Fraser here, I worked for Redifon from 74 to 78, my first shore side job after BlueFlu and various others. I was in the marine service department at Wandsworth responding to fault and service requests from Redifon R/O`s and Redifon equipped ships. We used an EB1500 tx (called it G342) as a stop gap between our old xtl tx, G341 and our first fully synthesised tx, the RMT1500.
> Coincidentally, one of the guys I worked was a Jenkins... John. We all worked a real gentleman called Mike Kitson.


Hello Brian,

Very interesting info, thanks. I found the IMR gear really nice, and especially after sailing on some of the older MIMCO ships. 

Brian, can you remember if the shell tanker Amastra was part of the IMR fleet ? 

Regards
Chris


----------



## endure

Chris Jenkins said:


> Hello Brian,
> 
> Very interesting info, thanks. I found the IMR gear really nice, and especially after sailing on some of the older MIMCO ships.


Got to agree with this. Mackay Marines and ST1600s. Lovely!(Jester)


----------



## bfraser47

*Imrc*

Hi Chris
Sorry for delay in response - gotta virus in me inter-what`s it .. OK now

In answer to your question, I didn't know the IMR fleet, so have no info on that. My association with IMR and EB was only with their kit, all of which was bloody good and equally reliable

Dunno if this and we will get out, internet here in rural Spain is iffy at best... proof of Descartes comment `Africa begins at the Pyrennes`

73s
Brian


----------



## Varley

bfraser47 said:


> Hi Chris
> Sorry for delay in response - gotta virus in me inter-what`s it .. OK now
> 
> In answer to your question, I didn't know the IMR fleet, so have no info on that. My association with IMR and EB was only with their kit, all of which was bloody good and equally reliable
> 
> Dunno if this and we will get out, internet here in rural Spain is iffy at best... proof of Descartes comment `Africa begins at the Pyrennes`
> 
> 73s
> Brian


Don Sixto (Conoco Europe) said it differently. In the north we are European peoples, in the middle they (he fancied himself Basque) are Spanish peoples. In the south they are f..... Arabs"


----------



## bfraser47

Insha`allah


----------



## bfraser47

RS65
Like many Tanker staff, I`ve worked in the Persian/Arabian Gulf, and sailed with many different ethnic crews, and most of us have assimilated some of their cultures and languages. One of the great joys of seagoing was to experience and revel in different cultures (I even married an English woman... for the avoidance of doubt, that is a joke)
I live in southern Spain and have Moroccan, Algerian and other Sahrian
friends with whom I attempt to exchange linguistic experiences and from whom I try to gain more understanding of their culture.. we don't have PC here.
Rather than inject Political Correctness into a slightly amusing conversation, perhaps you may wish to embrace the joys of mutual respect, understanding and language.
Let us return the subject of this thread back to it`s roots
Brian
Over and Out


----------



## bfraser47

RS65
QSL
I see from your profile you worked at GND, I lived there in mid 70`s, worked in Dyce organising and managing ISB links from rigs to GND and GKR. In an earlier life worked at GKB for a while.
Nought to do with IMRC.... maybe we should start a North Sea R/O thread...I managed the R/O dept of one of the first telecom subcontractors in the North Sea
Shalom
Brian


----------



## Peter Eccleson

Graham P Powell said:


> Very sorry to have to report that Bruce Geale ( ex IMRC) passed away on the 18th June following hospitalization.
> Funeral on 30th June at Sedgemoor Crematorium ( between Bridgwater and
> Highbridge).
> I know some of you sailed with Bruce who was a great character at GKA.
> rgds
> Graham Powell


Graham
Sorry to hear about Bruce. Sailed with him as my boss on Geestbay on my second trip in 1971. Great guy and a real party animal in those days! Met him again some years later when I was on Cunard passenger ships in the West Indies....... and he was still with Geest. 
RIP


----------



## Peter Eccleson

Chris Jenkins said:


> Hello Brian,
> 
> Very interesting info, thanks. I found the IMR gear really nice, and especially after sailing on some of the older MIMCO ships.
> 
> Brian, can you remember if the shell tanker Amastra was part of the IMR fleet ?
> 
> Regards
> Chris


Chris

In the 70's the only Shell tankers IMRC manned we're the 'M' class, Mitra, Marinula and Mactra ( yes, the one that blew up!)
I would guess that your 'A' class was sailing around that time.
Regards
Peter


----------



## RiversdaleNeill

Joined GTZR in 1965 from Riversdale Road. Sailed on.....
Oscilla, first ship, Shell tanker, GHYV, October 1965 to April 1966.
Northumbrian Prince, Prince Line, can anyone please supply callsign? April - June 1966.
Hermiston, Chapmans tramp, GHNT, Jul 1966 to April 1967.
St. Merriel, ex Thorp Grange, can anyone please supply callsign? Home trade.
Sidonia, Anchor Line, can anyone please supply callsign? June 1967 to Sep 1967.
Pacific Stronghold, Furness Lines, can anyone please supply callsign? Home trade.
Wellington Star, Blue Star Line, can anyone please supply callsign? Home trade.
Voluta, last ship, Shell tanker, GHYW, December 1967 to November 1968.


----------



## Tony Selman

Neill, your call signs are:
St Merriel I cannot find but Thorpe Grange (with an 'e') was GRTP. British ships usually kept the call sign when they changed names.
Sidonia was GHPH, Pacific Stronghold GXGF and Wellington Star GNPD.
Regards
Tony


----------



## Roger Bentley

There is a ship called St Merriel in the 1963-63 Lloyds but she is shown as South Americian Saint line ship call sign MAOS. Cheers Roger


----------



## david.hopcroft

Northumbrian Prince is shown as MWDQ in my Dec 1963 List of Call Signs

GHNT is listed to St Rosario also South American Saint Line. However MAOS is not listed in this edition.

David+


----------



## RiversdaleNeill

*Many, many thanks*

David/Roger/Tony
QSL3 and many, many thanks to u all.
My younger son badgered me into writing a biography (Liverpool to GTZR to engineering project manager with Civil Aviation) and I needed these call signs for completeness. One of these days I might finish it. So far it has only taken me 7 years.
Thanks again. 73's.
Dave Neill


----------



## Chris Jenkins

Peter Eccleson said:


> Chris
> 
> In the 70's the only Shell tankers IMRC manned we're the 'M' class, Mitra, Marinula and Mactra ( yes, the one that blew up!)
> I would guess that your 'A' class was sailing around that time.
> Regards
> Peter


Thanks Peter, guess it was with Redifon then with the Amastra.
(This aging memory !)
Regards & TUOM
Chris


----------



## Lynton Jones

*Chance meeting.*

It must be about 5 or so years ago that I got chatting to a chap on the obviously Welsh Ffestiniog light railway. The conversation got round to jobs. Not only was he in the MN, but also an RO, furthermore an IMRC RO, and also played a role in the administration of a site like this.
He told me at the time that David Wardley was not very well. We exchanged emails, but when I returned from the holiday could I find the paper I wrote it on - no.
Are you out there?
66 now. So much water under the bridge, but such fond memories of experiences of those days at sea that shaped my life which, thank goodness I survived. Scary when you think back!


----------



## Tony Selman

Lynton, I wonder if I could be the man you met. A few years ago I started chatting to someone on the Ffestiniog on a very wet day running downhill towards Porthmadog. It turned out he was an R/O and we exchanged email addresses. Like you I could not find the paper when I got home. Where the story slightly differs is that I am the Chairman of the Radio Officers Association (ROA) and have not worked for IMR. I did however know David Wardley quite well as he was a member until he passed away and it is quite possible I mentioned David if you told me you worked for IMR.
On balance it seems I might be the man you met and if not the story is scarily similar.
Regards
Tony


----------



## freddythefrog

*Riversdaleneill*

Hello Neill
As Tony has said GRTP is the call sign of ship St.Merriel.
I used to have a 16mhz daily sched with GRTP as my best mate
and best man was on her at the time as R/O, he was seconded to her
from GTZH (KH) for a few trips from UK to South America and I was on a tanker bound for Persian Gulf so we had quite a few good chats on the key. Due to this sched I remember the call sign well.
Cheers 73,s de ftf


----------



## Lynton Jones

Crickey that was quick. Thanks for getting back and apologies for not being able to respect our exchange.
I seldom met other R/O's when at sea, and that last one I met otherwise was on a train on a very wet day running downhill towards Porthmadog. Who knows how many other R/O's were on the same train? It's not the sort of thing we generally to talk about it seems. I find that the topic is generally met with a 'cannot compute' look, whereas talking trains is wholly acceptable!
I'm landlocked in south Beds nowadays with lots of time and lots of thing to fill it with, plus sufficient moments to indulge in one of my life-long weaknesses - nostalgia.


----------



## Tony Selman

Ah, Lynton so it definitely was you. I very nearly mentioned that I recall you came from Bedfordshire so that seals the deal. I agree it is rather hard to imagine there were many more R/Os on the same Train! Good to close the loop albeit a bit late.


----------



## BobClay

It's interesting that when I went for the interview for the job as ITT support tech at a Devon Community College there were two of us up for the job. As we waited for the interview (I suspect a few on here will be aware of that feeling) we got to talking, and amazingly, the other guy was an ex MN RO as well.

Believe it or not I sort of felt guilty when I got the job which meant he didn't. I don't think it was the interview that did it, just that I had a different background since leaving the sea that probably helped.

What were the chances that the only two applicants for the job would be ex sparkies.


----------



## RiversdaleNeill

Hello Lynton. Please excuse my tardiness in replying to your query, grandparent duties can be demanding. I see you resolved your mystery.
However, talking about trains, the West Country and 'dot dash daddies' here is a little funny story that u may find amusing. I signed off the Shell tanker Voluta, GHYW, in Falmouth on 7th March 1968 (joined her in Puerto Miranda 14th December 1967) and returned to my home town, Liverpool, with all my chattels in tow for a spot of leave. Fourteen days later IMRC instructed me to return to the Voluta so I had to lug all my gear back to Falmouth. Train from Liverpool to Euston, across London to Paddington to catch the West Country train. It was wet, dark and I was the only person in the carriage as the aged ticket collector approached. It had been such a long journey that I had begun to fear I had got on the wrong train so I asked him if it stopped at Falmouth. His reply? "I hope so son because the track does. Keep smiling.


----------



## P.Arnold

M29 said:


> Clive
> I think you are refering to Mr Grithiths (spelling?), talked out the cor
> The guy with the false leg took a dislike to me for some reason but we only had him for morse. Mr Teasdale, "you can solder a cats a**e to a brick "......
> 
> Best Wishes
> 
> Alan


Better late than never. The guy with the false leg was either Johnson or Joynson.


----------



## M29

P.Arnold said:


> Better late than never. The guy with the false leg was either Johnson or Joynson.


Hi, thanks for that info, I think he was the only name missing from the list of lecturers at Riversdale in that era.
There is one other name that would be good to remember and that was the technician who assisted in lab sessions. He was very protective of the gear and made sure everything was put away properly. He worked with Mr Teasdale also assisted Mr Bruce with fault finding sessions etc. I remember he set up about 6 televisions in the lab so that we could all watch the launch of QE2 that was broadcast live.
Best Wishes
Alan


----------



## freddythefrog

*Riversdale college*

Hello Alan and Peter
The name of the lecturer was Johnny Joynson and the lab techniction
was DAVE something used to wear glasses.
A other guy who was a lecturer and left during our course
was Gerry Sharp who sent brilliant morse and was on queens ships with IMR. He left to be a milkman because it payed more money than lecturing at that time .What a waste of great talent that was.
Cheers 73.s de ftf


----------



## M29

freddythefrog said:


> Hello Alan and Peter
> The name of the lecturer was Johnny Joynson and the lab techniction
> was DAVE something used to wear glasses.
> A other guy who was a lecturer and left during our course
> was Gerry Sharp who sent brilliant morse and was on queens ships with IMR. He left to be a milkman because it payed more money than lecturing at that time .What a waste of great talent that was.
> Cheers 73.s de ftf


Thanks ftf for that info. I think the Technician was also involved in the tv servicing courses that took place in F block. 
The story we heard about Johnny Joynson was that he damaged his leg in an on board accident. 
When you look at the entire list of staff, it goes to show how many of us there were back then trying to get to sea. I think in my year we started with three groups and there were two groups ahead of us plus of course a fairly big bunch converting to 1st Class and on top of that the radar group was also fairly sizable. Considering there were probably only 3000 active R/Os at any one time, there must have been a big turn over to keep all the radio colleges going.

Best Wishes

Alan


----------



## trotterdotpom

M29 said:


> Thanks ftf for that info. I think the Technician was also involved in the tv servicing courses that took place in F block.
> The story we heard about Johnny Joynson was that he damaged his leg in an on board accident.
> When you look at the entire list of staff, it goes to show how many of us there were back then trying to get to sea. I think in my year we started with three groups and there were two groups ahead of us plus of course a fairly big bunch converting to 1st Class and on top of that the radar group was also fairly sizable. Considering there were probably only 3000 active R/Os at any one time, there must have been a big turn over to keep all the radio colleges going.
> 
> Best Wishes
> 
> Alan


A lot of the lads only lasted a couple of years, Alan. Suppose they went on to bigger and better things, hope so anyway. Myself, I had to stay because of the duty free.

John T


----------



## M29

trotterdotpom said:


> A lot of the lads only lasted a couple of years, Alan. Suppose they went on to bigger and better things, hope so anyway. Myself, I had to stay because of the duty free.
> 
> John T


A good reason John (Pint)
Yes come to think of it, two of my mates only did 1 trip and didn't like it. Most R/O's met on ship visits were young so probably as a profession, we only did 5 years or so before coming ashore. I think marriage must of taken many ashore. To be honest, I never saw it as a long term career either, so having seen a bit of the world decided to come ashore. Also, even back then in 1975, the writing was already on the wall, as R/O's, we were best placed to see the technology coming that was going to make us redundant, this together with the demise of the MN meant the employment market for R/O's quickly dried up. I think most UK coast stations ceased w/t operations in 1997
Best Wishes
Alan


----------



## Troppo

I managed 11 years and got a golden handshake.

Even with a very young family, the money and leave (6 on:6 off) was hard to resist...


----------



## IMRCoSparks

freddythefrog said:


> Hello Alan and Peter
> The name of the lecturer was Johnny Joynson and the lab techniction
> was DAVE something used to wear glasses.
> A other guy who was a lecturer and left during our course
> was Gerry Sharp who sent brilliant morse and was on queens ships with IMR. He left to be a milkman because it payed more money than lecturing at that time .What a waste of great talent that was.
> Cheers 73.s de ftf


Gerry Sharp was the maintenance technician on QMary during my time on there 1960. He did no watches and practically lived down aft in the transmitter room and I often used to go down there for a chat. Gerry was a breath of fresh air and would always be willing to explain the huge glowing bits of unique equipment installed there. Not sure I took in too much of it though.


----------



## freddythefrog

*Riversdale College*

Alan and Peter
Just had a brain storm and finally camed up with the Technicians surname it was -----Jackson---- tall and thin with glasses.
Also thanks info ref Gerry Sharp from Imrcompany sparks.
Cheers 73;s de ftf


----------



## P.Arnold

freddythefrog said:


> Alan and Peter
> Just had a brain storm and finally camed up with the Technicians surname it was -----Jackson---- tall and thin with glasses
> 
> Hi FTF
> That’s the one. A quiet chap as I recall. Though I suppose with the steady stream of potential R/O’s, he had seen everything before.
> 
> CU Peter


----------



## R309321

*Yes, there are still some IMR R/O's around.*

I was an R/O with IMR June 1944-September 1954. Spent time on Cargo, tankers and liners. Special in 1944, 2nd in 1946 and 1st in1950. 
IMR company was very close knit personnel wise and could be a bit anti in ship allocation if not quite satisfied with performance, or something.
Was junior and later senior R/O on Aquitania, junior on Queen Mary and my last ship was Sythia. Served on Franconia and Ascania. After that I was employed in GW work and have been retired now for 26 years.
I enjoyed all of those 10 years in general. 
I'm not sure about other R/O's being around but I remember with great fondness, George Parsons on Aquitania and Queen Mary. Pipe smoking growler, but brilliant technical man. 
73's. Ex G3CBP and now VK5HV


----------



## AndrewWills

I sailed as an IMRC sparks from May ‘77 until April ‘79 and attended a training course at the Croydon office before sailing on the New Zealand Star, Graigffion, Troll Lake and finally Montreal Star after which I came ashore. I thoroughly enjoyed my time with IMRC. The only one of the office staff I remember was Dave Wardley, the HR/personnel manager.


----------



## R309321

*IMRC time*

Hello. IMRC was a good company, the boss man new the names of all the staff. In my time it was a Mr. Harrison, the Radio Traffic Manager.
He could be a bit of a B at times. I remember there was a Director who used to visit Cunard ships when in Southampton. He always left with a few goodies, probably the reason he visited!!!
My last ship was the Scythia, fairly old and a Stan Browne was the Chief.
I enjoyed all my 10 years at sea, even the crappy ships like Glanowen and SS Fylingdale were interesting. On the Glanowen I sometimes acted as helmsman, long lead from the adjacent radio room. 
I thing Stan Browne was the Chief on Queen Mary, GBTT on her last voyage to San Pedro California. He was a real gentleman. Bye.


----------



## R651400

*IMR badged Eddystone 700*

Only saw *this* receiver when freelance. Any IMR member had a play?


----------



## Wismajorvik

R651400 said:


> Only saw *this* receiver when freelance. Any IMR member had a play?


Had this rx on one ship, ( while with AEI), unfortunately it had a habit of breaking into oscillation on 6Mhz. Otherwise a good piece of kit for that era.


----------



## tedc

I joined IMR in 1955, with a PMG 1 from Hull Tech, and was posted to RMS "Franconia" as 3rd R/O.
The Chief R/O was E Purdom Bishop.

First trip normal - up to Quebec & back.
Later crossed over to Halifax NS as the St Lawrence closed up.(ICE?)

Had a couple of trips carrying Troops and wives from Canada to Europe.
Oddly wives were not put on the same ship!!

Was at home, In Yorkshire, for Christmas, and was summoned back to live in Shell Tanker "Naticina" for 14 months.

Norman Griffin, who was a fellow student, and friend, at Hull Tech, took over on the Franconia & was lucky enough to stay in Cunard & graduate to chief R/R on the biggies.

I flew home from Naticina from Singapore & immediately dumped IMR to join Brocklebanks.

Sailed in many of their ships until the early sixties.

Alan Holmes was my Nr 2 at one time and he was there when Brocks became self employed with Cunard.

He went on to be Chief R/O on one of the other Biggies.

Note One of the things which I find interesting, thinking back, was that the two older R/Os on the Franconia were probably in training back when those on the Titanic were in training!

(K)


----------

